# Looking for inputs: Gheenoe, SaltMarsh, Towee



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

Done a ton of research on all three skiffs, looking for inputs from anyone with experience on individual skiffs or multiple. Concerns are build quality, handling, storage, and ability to fish solo. Anything helps as right now I feel like they all have pros and cons. Thanks and looking forward to hearing from everyone!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You might want to add these two to your list if you are looking for a gheenoe type skiff.

http://www.wingmasterboats.com/sandpiper-150-skiff/

http://www.riverhawkboats.com/boats.htm


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I have owned several Gheenoes and presently have a 13' I use for pond hopping and car topping when I pull my camper. I also have a LT25. For all around use I like the LT25. The build quality is great for the money. I like it because I can get it in shallow NE Florida creeks and narrow mangrove tunnels in South Florida. As far as how it handles I give it high marks for what it is. In calm inshore waters it handles wakes and high winds fine. I have had it out on the ICW with Gusts up to 35 MPH. On a calm day based on the boats handling characteristics I have no hesitation on taking it in the ocean. Here are two YouTube videos to give you an idea how it handles in less than optimal conditions:









I fish the LT25 solo 80% of the time so I doubt you would have any trouble launching or retrieving the boat.

You can configure the interior multiple ways with front and back decks, poling platforms, CC, SC or tiller steering to name a few. What I would recommend is to wet test the Gheenoe or any boat you are going to buy. We hold several Gheenoe Rallies during the year and this is a great way to see different lay outs or go to this link for pictures http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=4


----------



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

Appreciate everyone's inputs. Viking that's some serious shit, looks like the gheenoe held up no problems.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Viking1 said:


>



Cray cray on the offshore gheenoe thing!


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Agm, yesterday I sent you a conversation or whatever they're now called with a bit more detailed info. But my basic suggestions were (1) try to make a decision that weights more heavily actual fishing on each boat (wet test!) more than others' opinions, including mine and (2) my Towee has held up well and I think actually has resulted in increased catch rates. 
My judgement (I'm not a boat builder or designer; I don't pretend to *know* these things) is that the Towee has a quite heavy duty construction. Thankfully I have not smoked anything in mine, so I'm just telling you what I think. I believe mine uses a "mini stringer" system for rigidity and strength, is a single hand-laid hull, and has a quite sturdy transom. It might be interesting to check how that compares to the alternative skiffs you're considering. I know of no way to objectively and quantitatively compare impact resilience across different designs and brands, and I don't pretend to be able to intuit this by looking at a boat. But at least your research may help you justify your choice.
The reason I judge my skiff has positively influenced my catch rates is related. I have a lot of confidence in crossing and fishing extremely shallow and treacherous (limestone/oyster) areas, and also a good bit of confidence in larger and more rough waters. I judge (again, I don't have the data to prove this) that I can cross water/go out in conditions where perhaps similarly shallow drafting boats might not try, and get in (and out of!) shallow sketchy areas that larger boats wouldn't go. And because of how my skiff gets on plane so quickly with almost no bow rise, I am confident running spot to spot before or after the tide permits larger boats can. Basically, I think its more important what you're comfortable doing with your skiff than what your skiff can actually do, and I'm pretty comfortable pushing the tide/conditions in mine. More time around less pressured fish = greater catch rates. Finally, the side trays let me change presentations quickly by switching rods. This matters quite a bit, and almost every trip resulted in a handful of extra fish because I can fire out a "second look" offering at a red that missed on a topwater or refused a jig (I am increasingly amazed at how even spooked reds will pop a plastic crab, but a crab's a really inefficient search bait).
Anyway, I think there are neat options out there; I hope you get a chance to try them out prior to purchase. My skiff suits my style of fishing well, and my style of fishing turns out to be prioritizing catching reds and snook around structure (as opposed to exclusively flats fishing) and that means getting to places that others are unable or unwilling to get. So please understand that my judgments about this boat come from that perspective, which may or may not be similar to yours. Good luck skiff searching!


----------



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ed, I appreciate the time and thought in the response. I agree with everything you said with respect to the Towee. I primarily fly fish so the rod trays seem like a great plan to have them below where anything can snag on them or get stepped on/have something slide across a flat deck and crush them. I am a little concerned about build quality of the other two in my search. No doubt they are great boats but the Gheenoe is blown glass and I've heard one story of the Saltmarsh actually separating where I believe it is a two piece hull/deck. If anyone can chime in on that it would be great to know if that is an issue.
I don't plan on purposely beating the shit out of my boat, in fact I'm guilty of taking extremely good care of my toys. However I want something that will be very durable and be able to take some abuse. Everything on the Towee looks to be of higher quality, I spoke with Todd the owner and even the way they incorporate the electrical system into the boat seems like it would be the type of system used on much bigger, more expensive boats. Lastly that trailer! Everyone has seen one of the boat yard trailers that are a dime a dozen, they look like complete shit after two years, rusting through and typically super small tires. The trailer from Towee is made right down the road explicitly for the Towee skiffs. Road size tires and high quality components. 
Towee seems like a no brainer, but like everyone has said go wet test and go from there.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Very good. And to emphasize again, I feel quite unqualified to compare durability or rigor of alternative manufacturer's builds. I wish I knew more about the topic and that more information was available to make objective comparisons. I'm following the general discussion thread on layup alternatives with some interest, hopefully I can learn something. My gut thought is that most of us use our vessels well within their limits (myself included) so perhaps the most important thing is how you feel about your skiff and how that translates to confidence on the water. From my time watching this site I get the impression that most are quite happy with all three of the boats you're considering.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

_I've heard one story of the Saltmarsh actually separating where I believe it is a two piece hull/deck......._

Really, someone else brought this up and I have no idea where this rumor comes from. The SaltMarsh does have a full deck cap on top of the hull, but the hull does need the cap for strength. If someone does have a problem with their 1444, it has not been brought to our attention. I'm not going to talk about the other boats you asked about but the SaltMarsh is unique in offering a tough build with the kevlar and vinylester resins.

I can only say this, you guys know I build a bunch of different skiffs, some pretty high end too. My own personal skiff that stays at my house is a 1444 with a 20 hp tiller, poling platform, cooler caddy grab bar, sitting on a custom Float-On aluminum trailer. 

But that doesn't mean its the best fit for your needs, just mine. Like everyone says, wet test them all!

Thanks!

Mel


----------



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mel, I'm thankful to hear form the SM side of the house! I also appreciate you clearing up the issue on the separation. If I didn't say it earlier it was simply something overheard, and I am not basing any decision off of rumors. Especially ones put to rest by the builder himself. Being in Japan it is impossible to wet test so I am trying to really narrow down my search and get as much information as possible so that when I return stateside in May I can make a decision quickly and be out fishing in the "chosen one" by the Fall. Mel, can you upload some pictures of your skiff because it sounds exactly like the layout I would have built should I go with Salt Marsh. I am particularly interested in the storage compartments, layout and configuration of the cooler caddy/grab bar, as well as some closeups of the poling platform, and rod storage setup. One thing that particularly draws me towards the Towee is the trailer as I am going to put a lot of miles on it. What other trailer upgrades are available? Thinking something with 13" tires and no maintenance hubs. Thanks again everyone for playing the what skiff should I buy game!


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Agm984 PM me when you get back from japan and you can wet test my 1444. im rigging it up this week.


----------



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

Will do. thanks low country!


----------



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

Can anyone chime in on the use of jack plates on the SaltMarsh? What are you guys that have them using?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys. Just to let you know I have two Rip Tide Mini Rips for sale. I would be happy to take anyone interested for a ride in one. I also agree that you have to wet test ANY boat you want to spend your money on.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Agm984 said:


> Can anyone chime in on the use of jack plates on the SaltMarsh? What are you guys that have them using?


Reffy Frank had originally fabricated one himself for his 1444v. He ran that for a while, but then he bought a Bob's tilt and trim jack plate as he messed up his back and couldn't manually lift his motor up anymore.


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 2, 2013)

We run Towee skiffs up north. I've ran mine 3 seasons now with a jet, bounced it down countless miles of rocky river with out whimper.


----------

